
Annotated Algorithms in Python, Free EBook [pdf] - eriknstr
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mdipierro/nlib/master/docs/book_numerical.pdf
======
eriknstr
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6e0m7p/full_fr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6e0m7p/full_free_book_annotated_algorithms_in_python/)

